
To Catch a Rapist - georgecmu
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/01/10/magazine/to-catch-a-rapist.html?smprod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share&referer=https%3A%2F%2Ft.co%2FdXZ8PEZoEF
======
swagv
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10847966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10847966)

